

Ask HN: Where are the hackers? - vkdelta

Hello HNers,<p>I shifted to bay area couple of months ago from Boulder, CO. During my grad school years at Boulder, I used to see/meet lot of people in coffee shops, restaurants, etc. Although, I never worked on the same problem as them but it was fun discussing with them about their next web app or open source application.<p>Before shifting to San Jose/Santa Clara, I was expecting to see 100x times people I saw in Boulder. But unfortunately I have seen very very few of them here. Am I visiting wrong places?<p>So here is my question: Which places (coffee shops, sandwich places, etc) do you guys prefer in and around bay area?
======
limedaring
Red Rock in MV is the quintessential coffee shop for hackers due to the large
upstairs and plentiful outlets that are missing from most other locally owned
coffeeshops. Plus, it's the closest and best nearest Y Combinator, so a lot of
new startups use it as an office.

In the South Bay area, I know of a few people who frequent Coffee Society in
Cupertino and Crema in San Jose.

Also, there are probably more hacker meetups in the Bay Area than Colorado
(correct me if I'm wrong). Try <http://superhappydevhouse.com> for a
monthly(ish) awesome meetup. <http://hackerdojo.com> is also a cool co-working
space in MV for hackers.

------
shykes
I highly recommend the Red Rock cafe in Mountain View. We hack there almost
every day, and we're not the only ones. If you see a bunch of hackers speaking
french, that's us: come say hi! :)

~~~
vkdelta
Thanks for info. I will stop by sometime.

------
ashitvora
Well, I am from Bay Area but dont visit coffee shops and any places for that
matter.

I usually spend weekend playing pool, swimming, bowling, hanging out with
friends or online.

You should visit coffee shops near Palo Alto area, Casto Street if you are
interested to meet techie people.

------
Synthetase
Two words.

Hacker Dojo.

------
lowglow
noisebridge

